# This is what happens when a College Football Coaching legend gets fired



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Joe Paterno, a man who until last week could make a claim to being the greatest coaching institution in the history of college athletics, was terminated Wednesday night with a phone call. Forty-six years as head football coach at Penn State ended when he was informed by university trustees John Surma and Steve Garban that his services were no longer needed. Effective immediately.

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/news?slug=pf-forde_paterno_firing_prompts_chaos111011

I don't know to what extent Jo was involved. But it sounds like the report was passed to him and he passed it on to the next guy.


----------



## amedeers (Apr 23, 2007)

Amazing how fast a legendary career can go up in smoke.


----------

